# اعلان هام جدا مطلوب فورا التخصصات الاتيه ارجو الاسراع



## h.chemist (21 مارس 2008)

*اعلان هام جدا مطلوب فورا التخصصات الاتيه ارجو الاسراع* 
مطلوب الاتي :
مهندسين بترول وتعدين
حفارين خبره
pucher night
tool pucher
floor man
ياجماعه بسرعه ارجو الاسراع ارسال البيانات من خلال الموقع شكرا


----------



## ABDELRAHMAN (10 أبريل 2008)

asaadsalamah***********
petroleum engineer


----------



## عثمان الكوافي (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thssthzz (16 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
THZ
Egyption
Moslem
06/01/1964 G
Married
B .Sc .Petrolium & Mining Engineering in 1989 G ,
( Production Dep. ) 
Windows, Excel Program
O & M Engineer in the Egyption military in RO plant, deep wells , sub. pumps electrical panels

From 7/1993 To 4/2004 :
O & M Engineer/ Senior Engineer in STCL in the water & waste water treatment plants, network , lift stations, electrical panels, workshop in Dammam& Riyadh city .

From 4/2004 to 6/2008 :
Projects Manager for O & M RO plants deep wells pumps, networks in the King Palaces , Muzahmia, Khuzam Palace

** Drilling Wells Engineer maintenance, formation evaluation , pumps electrical panels water & waste water treatment plant, network
540521965-00966
thz89*************
thz89***********


----------



## ABDELRAHMAN (16 يونيو 2008)

بياناتي موجودة في المرفقات وهذه عي المنتدي
Name:- ASAAD MOHAMMED ABDALLAH SALAMAH 
Elshakh mohseen,st, Qena, Egypt.
Zip code 83111
Email:- asaadsalamah***********
Tel:- Mobile Phone: (+2)0108139123
Home Phone : (+2)0965214972
Personal Data:- 
•	Nationality : Egyptian 
•	Date of birth : September 29,1985
•	Place of birth : Qena
•	Military services : the postponement of three years 
Education:-
	Bachelor Degree of refining &petrochemical Engineering, Suez Canal University 
	Average Grade: good (70.61%) (May 2007)
	Estimate last year: very good
	Project: "ETHYL ALCHOHOL PRODUCTION " excellent
Courses obtained from faculty
	Advance courses in gases, petrochemical & refining processing
	the basics of chemical engineering, synthetic fibres
	pollution control and treatment in the chemical industry
	industrial safety in the chemical and petroleum industries
	operations research in chemical engineering
	design optimization of chemical processes, Lubricating oils
	the production of plastic materials, industrial rubber
	Computer applications in the chemical industry
	Design of equipment and devices chemical and petroleum industries
	the automated control in the chemical industry
Experience:- 
•	Training in summed company.
•	I made my graduation project in "ETHYL ALCHOHOL PRODUCTION"
•	I had training for month in suez operating petroleum company
skills and Knowledge:- 
•	Arabic Mother Tongue & Very good command of English as a second language.
•	Computer Knowledge MS Word, Excel, Power Point and Internet, hysys drawing
•	Research and Presentation skills.
Activities and Hobbies:- 
•	Reading: Petroleum engineering topics.
•	Sport : swimming & football.

Thanks for giving me the opportunity to be
One of your team wor


----------



## amir_azab2000 (20 يوليو 2008)

*Amir Mohamed*

AMIR MOHAMMED ABD ELSAMEI AHMED
D.O.B 22-09-1985
Marital 
Status: Single
Religion: Islam
Nationality: Egyptian
ID. No: 28509-22010037-1
Languages: 
Arabic (mother tongue) 
Excellent in English, 
Beginner in German 

E-mail:
Ameer_mechanical***********

ameer_azab2000*********** 

MOBILE: +2010-1273307

TEL No: +202-22532307


Permanent Address:
19 Ain Shams West, Mohammed Hassa-balla st., 
Cairo, 11311, Egypt

MILITARY STATUS: Exempted	

HOBBIES:
Basketball, 
Swimming, 
Reading and programming






Resume
“Have a flair for breaking rocks and passion to move mountains”
JOB OBJECTIVE:
To obtain an entry-level position in mechanical engineering with a focus on internal combustion engine &Heat ventilation and air conditioning (HVAC).
ACADEMIC QUALIFICATION:
B. Sc. (mechanical power) 1st Division 2002-2007 Ain Shams University 
WORK EXPERIENCE.
CURRENT JOB  4/2008-NOW) work as design Engineer in PRESSURETECH FOR PETROLEUM.
Job Description
	Design of the different parts of reciprocating and screw compressors. 
	Making the stress analysis for the Critical parts.
PREVIOUS JOB  1/2008-NOW) work as a mechanical Shop drawing in DARCOM Engineers &Contractors Our Consultant is CSG ORASCOM CONSTRUCTION.
PROJECT NAME: PRINTING SHOP IN AMERICAN EMBASSY.
Job Description
	Making supervision for 1- Fire plans 2- Plumbing plans 3- Toilet details. 4-HVAC
PREVIOUS JOB: (9/2007-1/2008) work as a maintenance engineer in company under preparation.
Job Description
	Arrangement of (Pumps and compressors) and fire fighting pipelines of the all factory .
B. Sc. Graduation project:
“Effect of inlet air cooling for engines performance.”
SUPERVISOR
Dr. ASHRAF MAHMOUD ABDEL MONEIM
Professor, Department of mechanical power, Ain Shams University.

.COMPUTER SKILLS:
	AutoCAD (2D&3D), solid works, Autodesk inventor, Solid edge
 MATLAP, Microsoft access ,3DMAX
	Operating systems (DOS, Windows 98, 2000, ME, XP)
	Office 2000,2007, XP, Coraldraw-12 ,front page, Photoshop CS
	Typing speed: 25 WPM
DISTINCTIONS TRAINING:
	Allweiler.farid for pumps
	Ghabbour manufacture
	Fresh manufacture for Domestic equipments.
	Cairo oil refining company for petroleum
EXTRA CRICULAR ACTIVITIES
	Zedny (mind Mapping , communication skills)
	Arranged voluntary works with Resala for Non-governmental organization (NGO) activities.
	Participate in made in Egypt competition (MIE) Organized by ministry of communication, Human development and the ministry of High education, the sponsor of the project is ALMOHANDES INTERNATIONAL CO.
REFERENCES:
	Dr. ASHRAF MAHMOUD ABDEL MONEIM Dr. MOSTAFA FATHY 
Professor, Associate Professor
Department of mechanical power, Department of mechanical power
Ain Shams University. Ain Shams University. 
Phone: +2012-7909288 Phone: +2012-7440168 
Email: ashrafking*********** Email: mostafaf40***********


----------



## جوجوهندسة (22 يوليو 2008)

George Assaad Mikhael Hanna​Mohamed Mohareb St.behind El-Makhbaz EL-Allie, Kena, Egypt (1st)​Beshay Steel, The 5th industrial zone, El-Sadat City, El- Monofyia, Egypt.(2nd )​Tel. No.:+2\ 048 260 1174 & Mob. No.:+2\ 0127 2424 05
Georgeassaad2002***********​

*Career Objective:*

Seeking a job in a multinational industrial firm where my qualifications, experience, accomplishments and proficiency will allow me the opportunity for growth.
​*Work Experience:*


2005 till now (3 years)

 Processes, Operations & Metallurgical engineer in Continuous Casting Machine (C.C.M), 6 strands high speed billet caster "melt shop", Beshy Steel.
 Beshay Steel. The 5th industrial zone, El-Sadat City, El- Monofyia, Egypt.

 Job responsibilities included:

v Made start up in Beshay steel melt shop & shared in data adjustment & parameters settings in C.C.M like (secondary cooling water "spray water", mould cooling water, calibration of mould steel level, mould oscillation system , torch cutters, withdrawal & straightening unit systems)…etc
v Three year Experience in Steel making as a production, processes &metallurgical engineer in melt shop in C.C.M (continuous casting machine), Concast 6 strands billet caster, in Beshay Steel (Egyptian American steel rolling company-melt shop).
v Have a thorough knowledge of CCM operations, billet casting and metallurgical processes& heat treatments.
v Good leading CCM commissions & shift in charge (CCM section), control on billets QC defects, supervise on all final product quality control, achievement optimum production rate (1.3 Million tpy).
v Excellent knowledge in mould workshop and make modification to all system, large knowledge to maintain all moulds like (convex and parabolic).
v A good background in refractory section.
v Produce more grades ASTM like grade 60, 52, 40 and 37. 
​*Training:*

June 2001 till September 2001 - June 2002 till September 2002 (8 months)
Misr Aluminum Company, Nage Hamady, Kena, Egypt.

​*Educational background:*


*Education:*


-Preparing Post graduate studies (Diploma) in Metallurgy "Heat treatment and metals forming processes" nowadays from October 2007 till now
-Granted the degree of Bachelor Science of Mining, petroleum & Metallurgical Engineering May 2003
- Faculty of Engineering, (Assiut University)
-Grade: "Good" 
-BSc Project: A computer software for Ore Reserve Estimation (ORE) a case study of Meghara coal mine, Egypt.
-Grade: excellent

*Extra Courses:*


June 2007 – September 2007 
 Basic Business Skills Acquisition (BBSA) Program
 Provider: Amideast, Egypt – New Horizons MS Certified partner

Course Included:

v  180 hrs MS Office 2003
v  108 hrs Business English
v  72 hrs Business Skills (presentation, business writing, team building, communication, sales, administrative, human resources and customer service job skills)
v  60 hrs Business planning and feasibility study
v  12 hrs an orientation on Sales, marketing, accounting and finance
​*Skills*


*Language skills:*

v Arabic : mother tongue 
v English: very good 

*Computer Skills:*

v Proficient user of MS office XP, 2003.
v Internet skills : Excellent user

*Personal Skills:*

v Excellent at meeting deadlines.
v Able to learn new tasks quickly.
v Able to work efficiently within Group.
v Able to work under pressure & hard work.
v Responsible, accurate, cooperative and adaptable.
v Able to work with all levels of management and personnel.

*Voluntary work:*

University hostel team leader 

*Personal Information:*


Date of Birth : 6th August 1981 
Marital Status  : Single
Military Service: Completed
Passport  : Valid 

*References:*

*Furnished upon request*

​


----------



## جوجوهندسة (22 يوليو 2008)

George Assaad Mikhael Hanna


Mohamed Mohareb St.behind El-Makhbaz EL-Allie, Kena, Egypt (1st)


Beshay Steel, The 5th industrial zone, El-Sadat City, El- Monofyia, Egypt.(2nd )

Tel. No.:+2\ 048 260 1174& Mob. No.:+2\ 0127 2424 05

Georgeassaad2002***********​

*Career Objective:*

Seeking a job in a multinational industrial firm where my qualifications, experience, accomplishments and proficiency will allow me the opportunity for growth.

*Work Experience:*


2005 till now (3 years)

Processes, Operations & Metallurgical engineer in Continuous Casting Machine (C.C.M), 6 strands high speed billet caster "melt shop", Beshy Steel.
Beshay Steel. The 5th industrial zone, El-Sadat City, El- Monofyia, Egypt.

Job responsibilities included:

v Made start up in Beshay steel melt shop & shared in data adjustment & parameters settings in C.C.M like (secondary cooling water "spray water", mould cooling water, calibration of mould steel level, mould oscillation system , torch cutters, withdrawal & straightening unit systems)…etc
v Three year Experience in Steel making as a production, processes &metallurgical engineer in melt shop in C.C.M (continuous casting machine), Concast 6 strands billet caster, in Beshay Steel (Egyptian American steel rolling company-melt shop).
v Have a thorough knowledge of CCM operations, billet casting and metallurgical processes& heat treatments.
v Good leading CCM commissions & shift in charge (CCM section), control on billets QC defects, supervise on all final product quality control, achievement optimum production rate (1.3 Million tpy).
v Excellent knowledge in mould workshop and make modification to all system, large knowledge to maintain all moulds like (convex and parabolic).
v A good background in refractory section.
v Produce more grades ASTM like grade 60, 52, 40 and 37. 


*Training:*

June 2001 till September 2001 - June 2002 till September 2002 (8 months)
Misr Aluminum Company, Nage Hamady, Kena, Egypt.



*Educational background:*


*Education:*


-Preparing Post graduate studies (Diploma) in Metallurgy "Heat treatment and metals forming processes" nowadays from October 2007 till now
-Granted the degree of Bachelor Science of Mining, petroleum & Metallurgical Engineering May 2003
- Faculty of Engineering,(Assiut University)
-Grade: "Good" 
-BSc Project: A computer software for Ore Reserve Estimation (ORE) a case study of Meghara coal mine, Egypt.
-Grade: excellent

*Extra Courses:*


June 2007 – September 2007 
Basic Business Skills Acquisition (BBSA) Program
Provider: Amideast, Egypt – New Horizons MS Certified partner

Course Included:

v 180 hrs MS Office 2003
v 108 hrs Business English
v 72 hrs Business Skills (presentation, business writing, team building, communication, sales, administrative, human resources and customer service job skills)
v 60 hrs Business planning and feasibility study
v 12 hrs an orientation on Sales, marketing, accounting and finance

*Skills*


*Language skills:*

v Arabic : mother tongue 
v English: very good 

*Computer Skills:*

v Proficient user of MS office XP, 2003.
v Internet skills : Excellent user

*Personal Skills:*

v Excellent at meeting deadlines.
v Able to learn new tasks quickly.
v Able to work efficiently within Group.
v Able to work under pressure & hard work.
v Responsible, accurate, cooperative and adaptable.
v Able to work with all levels of management and personnel.

*Voluntary work:*

University hostel team leader 

*Personal Information:*


Date of Birth : 6th August 1981 
Marital Status : Single
Military Service: Completed
Passport : Valid 

*References:*

*Furnished upon request*
​


----------

